# how to get mother rabbit to stop lactating ?



## Binks (Aug 15, 2017)

hi, my rabbit had babies a month and some ago and has been kicking the babies out of the nest/cage and isn't feeding them anymore, the babies are old enough to leave and all, there's just one small problem

*the mother is still producing milk and eating like she's starving ?*

she's not even feeding them anymore! (yes I know the does only feed the kits once a day, I always made sure she fed them before I sleep and also timed it)

I don't know what her plan is, and yes I have cut back on her food so she chills out, and she's also drinking a lot more water than before (probably to help with milk production)

I'm not sure what to do for her. She's not feeding her kits, she's just making milk and doing nothing with it. I don't want this to cause pain for her. 

any help would be appreciated, if I have not explained the situation properly let me know

thanks


----------



## Aki (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't breed rabbits and I might be wrong but one month sounds really soon to wean babies, so there might be something wrong with her? Maybe breeders here can have a better insight about that. The only thing that I can say is that parsley is supposed to help to stop lactation. I read several times that it shouldn't be given to pregnant or nursing bunnies because it can cut the milk supply. So if you are 100% sure she isn't feeding the kits at all, giving it to her might help? I wouldn't rule out a vet visit though, because producing milk and refusing to feed the kits sounds weird to me... but like I said, I don't have any experience breeding rabbits.


----------



## majorv (Aug 15, 2017)

We have had does wean their kits at 4-5 weeks and there isn't much you can do about it. When they're done, they're done. At that age, if the kits are eating mom's hay and pellets they should do okay. We've never had a problem with a doe continually lactating after the kits are weaned. I'm thinking that she's allowing at least one kit to nurse and you haven't seen it. You can always separate mom from the kits to make sure. It's best to keep the kits together in that cage and move the mom, to minimize stress.


----------

